# is my strategy towards permanent resiodence visa feasible or not?



## australiandreamer (Jun 27, 2013)

hi there

I am planning on applying to wollongong university in dubai which is a branch of the main australian unievsrity and i am still wondering if it will be worth it since i intend to apply for RP VISA once i graduate from dubai


is there anybody who ever gottten an australian degree outside australia and applied for RP VISA ?? if yes, how was the process and did they give priority to your case since you have an australian degree and job prospects are higher than another person without an australian degree


I am talking about a master degree in finance which will cost me less money in dubai than in australia and would save me the burden of applyinf for student visa, but my ultimate goal is to get to australia, so I AM HOPING THAT this strategic move would facilitate my way towards permanent residence visa


thanks in advance.


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

There rare so many educational orgnization which are providing scholarship for further study in Australia depending upon your country.where you from basically?Go through any educational consultancy who can guide you to find out better scholarship according to your region from australian government.if you are from Philipins then you can go through www.australiaawards.ph which help you out to make a easy step there in Australia for higher study.


----------



## australiandreamer (Jun 27, 2013)

There rare so many educational orgnization which are providing scholarship for further study in Australia depending upon your country.where you from basically?Go through any educational consultancy who can guide you to find out better scholarship according to your region from australian government.if you are from Philipins then you can go through which help you out to make a easy step there in Australia for higher study.[/quote said:


> thanks todd for your reply althought it was off main topic,
> 
> the thing is that studying in australia is tooo exorbitant for me and i can't afford it, wollongong university in dubai offers master's degree programs at decent prices, plus there is the possibility to go on an exchange program to australia
> 
> ...


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there,
You have to study and live in australia for 2 years to apply any further TR or PR visa after your study....


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi australiandreamer,

As far as I know, you can still apply for a PR even though you have not studied in Australia. I believe what mel2012 was referring to is the 'two academic years study', which means that if you have studied for at least 2 years in Australia, then you will get an extra 5 points (General Skilled Migration). If you cannot get this extra 5 points, then you can meet the points requirement by increasing your IELTS score.It does not necessarily mean that overseas qualifications are not accepted (but they do have to be assessed first). And I don't think that the government would consider a qualification from an Australian institution in Dubai an Australian qualification. You can find additional info here: https://www.acacia-au.com/study-in-australia.php.

P.S: Have you heard of AusAid's scholarships? The scholarship pays for all tuition fees and also living costs - it even pays for your flights to and from your home country and Australia. It would be an option for you to take so you could study in Australia. However, after the completion of your degree, AusAid will require you to stay in your home country for two years first (i.e. you cannot enter Australia, and cannot lodge a visa application to Australia).


----------



## australiandreamer (Jun 27, 2013)

hi ashleigh

I see from your home country flag that you are french which means you speak french

How about we chat on skype or faceboook, to see who's making progress towards permanent residency in australia

here's my skype

aussie.dream


----------

